# Nutro Dog Food



## Glenn Smith (May 19, 2005)

Can anyone tell if they have fed this food or know anything about it? I was looking at the ingreidents. It looks like a pretty good food. I am wondering about the dogs coats the energy levels and amount of stool the dogs have that eat Nutro.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2006)

*nutro*

I have been feeding Nutro for about 7 years, I tried every food out there and have been very happy with it. My working dog eats Nutro High Energy his coat is beautiful and he has very small stools they were very loose on Eukanuba and Pro Plan. My older lab eats nutro weight control . 
Cindy


----------



## Gina (Mar 9, 2005)

High Energy worked very well for my working dogs.


----------



## Sean Barbey (Aug 19, 2003)

I also feed High Energy to 3 of our labs, Large Breed Adult to our retired one and Senior to our 10 year old Boston Terrier. I am very pleased with the results I am seeing,i.e. shiny coats, good muscle tone and great energy levels. 
I used to feed Eukanuba Premium Performance. My one lab did not do well on it, so we switched.
Hope this helps,
Sean


----------



## Baron (Sep 15, 2006)

We feed our dog Nutro he does well with it. We tried ProPlan and Eukanoba and with both of these he always had loose stools. Now it is very rare and the size of the stools are smaller indicating that more nutrients are absorbed and there is less "filler" in the food. Just a note, we also feed raw meat consisting of chicken neck, wings, liver, stomach, for many of his meals.


----------



## Brevard Arndt (Jul 2, 2003)

I have been feeding Nutro Natural Choice Lamb and Rice for about 5 years now. Dogs seem to have plenty of energy, coats look good, no stool problem. The protein and fat levels are a bit lower than the high energy selections, but I do not hunt my dogs hard and they average getting one set of marks 5 days a week. Two dogs at hunt test distance, one dog on FT marks and two dogs retired. 

The price is good and I could not be any happier with it. I had feed Euk previously, but I ran into allergy problems with two dogs and just switched all of them to the Nat. Choice L&R.


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

Our two year old eats the Chicken, Rice, and Oatmeal and the pup ate Large Breed Adult before he had to switch to prescription. I've examined a lot of foods where I work and done a lot of my own homework. I also get the opportunity to speak with the reps. But the results speak for themselves. Dogs have done well, good coats, regular stool (normal and regular as in schedule too). I really like Nutro; it's high quality and economical. I do have to say that if I could (and I kind of have to a little with the pup) I would feed more a natural/raw diet. I also like Merrick foods. They have some of the best quality natural ingredients, no fillers, and it's very complete as far as vitamins and minerals. They are a small company and are more expensive. I know that we only sell one type in a big 35-40lb bag. But yes, Nutro has been very good for our dogs. 

Kourtney


----------



## DuckTruk (May 18, 2005)

I used to feed it to my working dogs and was really happy with it. I still feed it to my older non-working dog (weight control formula). Their coats looked good and they had plenty of energy. I switched to Arkat due to their support of our HRC.

I would still recommend NUTRO highly.


----------



## George C. Tull (Aug 25, 2006)

Nutro Max here, good stuff.


----------



## duckbagger (Oct 11, 2003)

Baron said:


> We feed our dog Nutro he does well with it. We tried ProPlan and Eukanoba and with both of these he always had loose stools. Now it is very rare and the size of the stools are smaller indicating that more nutrients are absorbed and there is less "filler" in the food. Just a note, we also feed raw meat consisting of chicken neck, wings, liver, stomach, for many of his meals.


Here are the top 10 ingredients from Nutro High Energy:

1. Chicken Meal, 2. Ground Rice, 3. Corn Gluten Meal, 4. Poultry Fat (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of natural Vitamin E),5. Dried Beet Pulp, 6. Rice Bran, 7. Rice Flour, 8. Lamb Meal, 9. Natural Flavors, 10. Soybean Oil,

The claim was made that Nutro has less "fillers". In the top 10 I can see 4 fillers. 

Here are the top 10 ingredients for Pro-Plan PF:

1. Chicken, 2. corn gluten meal, 3. brewers rice, 4. animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of Vitamin E), 5. poultry by-product meal (natural source of glucosamine), 6. whole grain corn, 7. corn bran, 8. fish meal (natural source of glucosamine), 9. animal digest, 10. dried egg product.

I count 3 for the PP

Here are the top 10 ingredients for Eukanuba Sporting:

1. Chicken, 2. Chicken By-Product Meal, 3. Corn Meal, 4. Brewers Rice, 5. Fish Meal (source of fish oil), 6. Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of vitamin E, and Citric Acid), 7. Ground Whole corn 8. Grain Sorghum, 9. Dried Beet Pulp (sugar removed), 10. Natural Chicken Flavor.

I count 4 for the Eukanuba.

I must say that was somewhat surprised by this updated check. In the past these foods in particular has 5-7 fillers in the top 10. They must have been feeling the pressure from the "Super" premium foods out there. 

I by the way do not feed any of the above posted foods. 

Just for fun lets look at a "Super" Premium food:

1. Chicken Meal, 2. Turkey Meal, 3. Brown Rice, 4. White Rice, 5. Lamb Meal, 6. Chicken Fat (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), 7. Herring Meal, 8. Flax Seed, 9. Sun Cured Alfalfa Meal, 10. Sunflower Oil

I count 1 filler.


----------



## BillJensWorkingLabs (May 31, 2006)

We used to feed Nutro, its one of the better supermarket brands available. I strongly suggest anybody to read the book "*Food Pets Die For*: Shocking Facts About Pet Food." By Ann N. Martin.

We now feed a mixture of *Flint River Ranch*, *Innova EVO* (Dry), and *Wellness*.

Flint River Ranch

Innova Evo

Wellness

-Bill


----------



## pistol (Mar 24, 2004)

i've been feeding a blue bag of nutro to one of my females who has been on pro plan for several years. she ate the pp "casually" throughout the night. i switched to nutro and she eats the portion up rapidly but has been shedding horrribly. i'm currently switching back to pp. i do add fish oil drops to her food.
________
Landlords insurance forums


----------



## pistol (Mar 24, 2004)

i've been feeding a blue bag of nutro to one of my females who has been on pro plan for several years. she ate the pp "casually" throughout the night. i switched to nutro and she eats the portion up rapidly but has been shedding horrribly. i'm currently switching back to pp. i do add fish oil drops to her food.
________
Marijuana pictures


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2006)

Who makes NUTRO Dog Food? Contact information???


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

platte valley retrievers said:


> Who makes NUTRO Dog Food? Contact information???


Manufactured by Nutro Products, Inc.
445 Wilson Way, City of Industry, CA. 91744
1-800-833-5330
www.nutroproducts.com

I have used the blue bag for a few years. The dogs seem to enjoy it. I have sampled a kibble or two. It is alright.
Ken Bora


----------



## sqrle1 (Jan 22, 2006)

Save yourself some money find you a dealer of Arkat products. Get the VF Complete Professional or Active Adult. Same thing but less money. No Corn Gluten Meal either... http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=Corn+Gluten+Meal.
Plus Nutro High Energy is only 393 K/cals per cup
VF Complete Professional is 670 K/cals per cup 
If you dog needs 2500 calories to maintain while training you have to feed
6 1/3 cups of Nutro
3 3/4 of VF
Plus the VF is cheaper per bag.
VF has no corn or By-pruducts and also has Glucosamine and Chondroitin


----------

